# City of the Spider Queen (ooc)



## kuroshidaku (Jun 10, 2003)

*Character Generation:*

Starting xp 50,000, 28 point buy, starting wealth 50,000, no eq over 1/2 your wealth, fixed hp as DMG p42 (1/2 die+con)

Starting in Daggerdale (no underdark races)

Rules allowed- All core, Psionics, FRCS, Magic of Faerun

Ask me if you want to use splat book rules/savage species etc. I don't have these books so will need to confirm case by case. Also tell me if i've left anything out.

Backstories- Home region/how you came to Daggerdale/why in the party (if needing info on daggerdale ask)

Up to 5 players, newcomers welcome!

*Other threads:*
Backgrounds/Descriptions: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53220
IC: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=946595#post946595

*Edits:* The game's on!
Insight's left, so we now have 1 spot to fill. Just add a post, first in best dressed


----------



## Uriel (Jun 10, 2003)

Does Half-Celestial work for you? Paladin or Cleric/Paladin.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 10, 2003)

Dude, I am so there...


----------



## shaff (Jun 10, 2003)

is this a D&D campaign?  im not familiar with CotSQ.  If it is D&D u can count me in.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 10, 2003)

It is D&D/Forgotten Realms.


----------



## Rino (Jun 10, 2003)

i want in, cause i wanted to play this adventure for a long tim


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 10, 2003)

Working on a Human Brd 6/ Brb 2/ Fgt 2.


----------



## Insight (Jun 10, 2003)

I think I'd like to join up.  I've always wanted to play this adventure.  Lolth and the Drow have always interested me, although I must confess I'm not that familiar with all of the RA Salvatore books with Drizzt or anything like that.

I don't have the Forgotten Realms campaign setting book.  Is that going to be a problem?  I can borrow one from a friend if need be, but I'm not going to plunk down $40 on a setting book I'm not likely to use much  

The character I'm thinking about is a Psychic Warrior from the Psionics book.  I'm not sure about race yet.  Probably Human.  I know the FR book has racial mods and special feats for Humans of different realms, and I don't have access to those right now.  I might end up doing Ranger/Psychic Warrior/Slayer (PrC), but it depends on how I can juggle the points around.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 10, 2003)

I'd love to get in on this... strait fighter, wood elf.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 10, 2003)

It looks like you already have your 5, but if anyone flakes on you, I'm interested.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 10, 2003)

Likewise, it seems this game may already be filled, but if anyone drops, I'd be really interested. I love mega-adventures.


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm interested too.  Perhaps we need another game of this . . . 

Keia


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 10, 2003)

Ok, no FRCS book needed for one thing. Seems we do have quite a crowd, so once this gets running i might start a second game for anyone who misses out. I'll just see how full my hands are first.

OK,  Uriel_fire_of_Heaven, Wilphe, shaff, Rino, Insight you guys can draw up chars. Once a few are in i'll start a rogue's gallery thread.

Insight, i've currently got my FRCS out on loan to one of my mates, so i can't help you with regional feate at the moment, but it's cool if you can look thru one of your friend's copies for feats and stuff. None of the stuff in there is needed to play.

And for those lurkers, hang round to see if any spots are left. May introduce more chars along the way 

Hopefully we'll get at least a post a day.

Cheers, and lets see those chars


----------



## Insight (Jun 10, 2003)

Is there a deadline for the characters?  When are we starting the game?


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 10, 2003)

Just get in chars soon as you can. By the weekend preferably, sooner if you can.

Stupid school internet is having problems adding posts


----------



## Insight (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey, here's my Insanity Index

INSANITY INDEX 6.06 This score indicates that you are hysterical. By which we mean subject to overexcitement of the psychic, sensory, vasomotor and visceral functions, coupled with unmanageable fear and emotional excess, and not that you're particularly funny. Although sometimes loss of those visceral functions is good for a laugh. Others who scored at this level include ex-president Bill Clinton, thrill murderers Leopold & Loeb, and new-age archeologist Graham Hancock.


----------



## Insight (Jun 10, 2003)

*Character*

EDIT: OK, I've changed my mind about the Psychic Warror/Monk thing.  It basically sucks.  I'll post what I'm going to play in the next few days when I've figured it out.  

GM, I'll email you the particulars when I've got them down.


----------



## shaff (Jun 11, 2003)

ok, can anyonre tell me what is different between normal D&D and FR?  i dont know if i have evert played FR....  do i need to know anything to make the character?


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 11, 2003)

Game mechanically I don' t think its that different, all the PHB races are present.

The only big mechanical difference I can recall is that the deities are different and that ALL divine spellcasters have to have a divine patron to power their spells, none of this "powered by the force of nature (TM)".

Anybody more experience want to point out anything blatent I've forgotten about?

PS:

Still not sure on character, will be either Human, Hobgoblin or Half-Drow(*) and most likely with most levels in bard.

If acceptable.


----------



## Rino (Jun 11, 2003)

as soon as i get my PHB back, i'll start working on a char. 
i'm thinking about a elf archer, is order of the bow (S&F) allowed??
or human fighter-rogue also archer


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 11, 2003)

> EDIT: OK, I've changed my mind about the Psychic Warror/Monk thing. It basically sucks. I'll post what I'm going to play in the next few days when I've figured it out.
> 
> GM, I'll email you the particulars when I've got them down.




Sure, that's fine insight

-----



> ok, can anyonre tell me what is different between normal D&D and FR? i dont know if i have evert played FR.... do i need to know anything to make the character?




nothing really different, pretty much as Wilphe said, part from reigional feats/spells that are in the book. If you want a divine spellcaster i can point you in the direction of good deities, otherwise don't worry bout it. I wont be enforcing the "get a deity or be stuck on a wall for eternity" thing.

---



> Still not sure on character, will be either Human, Hobgoblin or Half-Drow(*) and most likely with most levels in bard.
> 
> If acceptable




Hobgoblin would hopefully have decent charisma. Need to at least get on with the party, who might not be all that open minded. Apart from that you're not going to be visiting many topside towns, so that's fine.

Half-drow i'd prefer if the drow part wasn't too obuous, due to the fact that there's been a history of drow invasions in the Dalelands

Either way i'm happy with whatever you want, just informing you of area opinion  

----



> as soon as i get my PHB back, i'll start working on a char.
> i'm thinking about a elf archer, is order of the bow (S&F) allowed??
> or human fighter-rogue also archer




PrC will probably be fine, just tell me what sort of abilities they have. Just like to know abot anything special i should consider


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 11, 2003)

'nother thing, forgot to say that 1st hit die is max, only rest are halved.

i'm happy to answer any more q's guys


----------



## Insight (Jun 11, 2003)

*Party Composition So Far*

This is what we have so far from what I've seen.

UFH - Paladin or Cleric/Paladin
Wilphe - Rogue 3/ Fighter 2/ Bard 5
Shaff - Barbarian/Fighter or Rogue
Rino - Fighter/Rogue or Fighter
Insight - Cleric 7/ Fighter 3


For those of you with the FRCS, what are the names/attributes of the Dwarven deities there?  Any Prestige Classes?

EDIT: Updated with recent info.


----------



## shaff (Jun 11, 2003)

Rino said:
			
		

> *as soon as i get my PHB back, i'll start working on a char.
> i'm thinking about a elf archer, is order of the bow (S&F) allowed??
> or human fighter-rogue also archer *




well if you are going to be an archer, then i wont be, i had planned on being a ranger elf archer, but go ahead if u want it, i guess ill either go down the 2 weapon fighting trail, or make a human barbarian/fighter. 

Insight, if rino makes an archer, then i will be some type of melee machine, if that helps u out at all.


----------



## Rino (Jun 11, 2003)

with  the PrC order of the bow my char can have close combat shot (standing infront of of someone and fire a volley without getting an AOO) and ranged sneak attack (works like the normal sneak attack but this must be with a bow)


----------



## Rino (Jun 11, 2003)

shaff, if you want to play the rogue i dont mind. i'll make a melee machine.


----------



## Insight (Jun 11, 2003)

*Cain Thunderfoot*

Grumble, grumble.

"With all these sword-swingin' loonies comin' along, we'll be lucky to keep everyone in one piece!"

***************************************

Meet Cain Thunderfoot, Dwarven Cleric and sometimes Defender of the Righteous.  He's Cleric 7 and Fighter 3 if anyone's wondering.

He hates the dishonorable Drow and their antics, so he'll be happy to come along and help wipe them off the face of Faerun.

GM, I'm going to email you the particulars on Cain.  What formats are best for you in terms of attachments?  Also, I'm borrowing the FRCS from a friend, but I won't have it until a few days from now, so I can't choose a deity or come up with a backstory until then.  Is that OK?


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 11, 2003)

Created and emailed.

Male Half-Drow Rogue 3/ Fighter 2/ Bard 5 awaiting approval.

Emphasis is on social skills, can go to melee or ranged as needed, but you'd better get someone else to deactivate traps and scout if that needs doing.


----------



## shaff (Jun 11, 2003)

Rino said:
			
		

> *shaff, if you want to play the rogue i dont mind. i'll make a melee machine. *




its up to u, i will play either 1, i just like archers, heh the funny thing is i was goign to do the OFTB PrC as well.  But i was considering maybe even a deepwood sniper.

if u want the archer go for it, maybe we can have 2, but if u want archer ill be melee, no prob.

Kuroshidaku: do you want 2 archers in your party?  if not ill play some type of melee, just tell me which you would like for me to do...


----------



## Insight (Jun 12, 2003)

DM, my character is done.  What sort of attachments do you accept via email?


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 12, 2003)

Ok, next round of q's  



> Kuroshidaku: do you want 2 archers in your party? if not ill play some type of melee, just tell me which you would like for me to do...




Doesn't matter to me much  All of you seem to be having a few levels of fighter, so you'll be able to wield a sword alright if the need arises. Just carry a melee weapon as a backup if you really feel the need. As you may know CotSQ is mostly a dungeon crawl if that makes a difference to you. Go ahead and make what you want  

----



> For those of you with the FRCS, what are the names/attributes of the Dwarven deities there? Any Prestige Classes?




Sorry, as i said before my frcs is lent out at the moment. There is the PrC runecaster, which would go well with dwarves, but for deities/domains i'm afraid you'll have to ask in the main boards. They'll help you out if you want proper stats. However, i do have the 2nd ed book. Dwarven deities follow:

Moradin- Craftsmen
Beorronar- Mother of Safety
Clangeddin- Father of Battles
Dugmaren- experimentation
Dumathoin- mining/exploration
Haela- dwarven warriors
Marthammor- wanderers
Sharindlar- healing
vergadain- luck/wealth

if one of these strikes your fancy i'll tell you more about him/her  



> DM, my character is done. What sort of attachments do you accept via email?




Anything, really. word, excel, pcgen. I should be able to find something to open it if its weird. as long as it aint over a meg i'm cool


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 12, 2003)

I've started a rogue's gallery thread if you guys want to post your backgrounds/descriptions. its at http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53220

One thing i missed for *Insight*



> I can't choose a deity or come up with a backstory until then. Is that OK?




That's fine. Just pick domains that fit with the char idea. Backstory you can just keep very general until you get the specifics. I won't mind if you change it.

*For our archers:*

If you do both want to be OOTB's, why don't you guys put in your backstories that you trained together or something like that? It would add to the character of the party  . I'm sure you two can sort something out  

*Uriel_fire_of_Heaven*

Hows it going with your chracter? I'm fine with your idea, as liong as you remember ecl  

I like how this is going guys. We should get started soon


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 12, 2003)

Got your char Wilphe, seems good 

Couple of q's:

Feat- Drow eyes- i'm assuming this is darkvision or something, is this right? sorry i don't have races of faerun  

Eq- Quiver of mielikki- i'm assuming this is a rename of the one in the DMG? if so, that's cool.

Character/story seem good after a quick scan


----------



## shaff (Jun 12, 2003)

the campaign will be mostly in the dungeon?  if thats the case, we will need a melee guy...  please lemme know if u meantthis campaign was mostly going to be in a dungeon...


----------



## Rino (Jun 12, 2003)

my character is almost ready, i'll sent it tomorrow with background and reason for being in daggerdale


----------



## Insight (Jun 12, 2003)

Cain Thunderfoot will follow Clanggedin, Father of Battle!

I'm going to take Protection and War as his two domains.  I assume those would follow with Clanggedin's portfolio.

DM, I'm going to email you Cain's stats and such without the backstory and post that along with a description in the thread you created for us.


----------



## shaff (Jun 12, 2003)

screw it, ill just make a simple barbarian...

whena re u wanting to get this game off the ground DM?


----------



## shaff (Jun 12, 2003)

ok, i have my character made, i made a 10th lvl barbarian.  I dont really have a prestige class for him, yet.  So, i may be changing him completely if i find a prestige class i like, i should have him decided on and completely done by this weekend.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 12, 2003)

He's almost done. I am aware of Half-Celestial <+3ECL, +2 without wings> ECL, don't worry. I'm finalizing him as we speak.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 13, 2003)

Ok, i've got your char insight. won't be able to look at it till this afternoon tho. Domains are fine.

Shaff, that's cool, email me the char and post your backstory when it's done.

Rino, that's cool, look forward to seeing it  

Looks like char generation is well under way. I'll start the game thread to bring you all together hopefully sometime in the next couple days, but don't worry if you're not quite ready by then.


----------



## Rino (Jun 13, 2003)

half celest is +2 ECL without wing? and +3ECL with??

if so i need to addept my char a bit. saves, skills and BaB


----------



## Uriel (Jun 13, 2003)

Well...I may be wrong.
It sems that I saw an errata somewhere...

However, Savage Species states 1/2 Celestial /Fiend is +4...

Er...Mr. DM!?!


----------



## Rino (Jun 13, 2003)

I mailed my char, but i looked at my notes and the con must be 16 instead of 14 that means he had 7 additional HP and +1 fort.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 14, 2003)

kuroshidaku said:
			
		

> *Got your char Wilphe, seems good
> 
> Couple of q's:
> 
> ...




Drow Eyes - Ordinarily Half-Drow have 60 foot darkvision, the feat doubles that to 120 feet the same as full Drow?

Is there a ruling on wheather he will suffer he will suffer a day-light penality, because all I can find is what I sent in the email...

Quiver, its exactly the same but rebranded for a different target market. The Focus Groups indicated that Elhonna had low name recognition on Toril.

Oh yes, and I have given  him one too many feets and forgot skills from two levels of Bard.

Will correct and stick in the Rouges Gallery along with his languages.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 14, 2003)

Skill Focus: Use Magic Device is probably looking like a good idea, considering that Gais'forth will be the sole source of arcane firepower.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 14, 2003)

Rino, Uriel, i don't have sav species, so i'm gonna say +3wings/+2without. If one of you guys has ss and i'm wrong, please tell me  . Otherwise we'll stick with that.

Wilphe, I'f you're getting extended darkvision it probably means you're spending a lot of time in the dark- caves, dungeons etc, and not much in sunlight. However, you still have you're human heritage, which is better adapted at changing light than the drow. I'm gonna say that you get 1/2 the penalties of drow in sunlight. Not having the FRCS with me at the moment   i can't say if this will work or not. I think it's something like -2 to attacks/saves etc, so just make it -1. Don't worry about counteracting feats. They'd be contradictory- you spend enough time in the dark to improve your darkvision, so you can't spend enough time in the light to remove the penalties. Sorry, but its either-or  . If this is a problem, please tell, but seriously you're not gonna be up on the surface anyway, so don't worry.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 14, 2003)

Wilphe, sorry, you'd think i'd look in CotSQ if i wanted to know drow traits  . ok, says here it's 1 round blindness and -1 to rolls. these can't be halved so let's see. You're human heritage lets you adapt to bright light quicker (no blindness), but you are still distracted by it because of you're time in darkness/dungeon delving/undedark etc. Tell be if this doesn't work and i'll think of something else


----------



## Rino (Jun 14, 2003)

okay then i'll have to get my char 1 lvl up. i'll mail you the new version


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 15, 2003)

if I understand you right:

By default: 60ft darkvision and -1 in bright light (but no blindness)

I can either say he's spent a lot of time underground and spend a feat to get 120ft darkvision and still get the penalty,
or I can remove the penalty for bright light by the relevent feet.

What I can't do is do both.

On the whole I'd rather offset the Daylight Penalty, both for practical and RP reasons. As he was brought up on the surface he is inherently more likely to be daylight adapted and from a practical point of view, he has items and spells that give out bright light which he doesn't want to be affected by (especially of other people start doing the same thing) and 60ft darkvison is still useful.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 15, 2003)

Mailed character, should read 'half-Celestial Gold Dwarf', sorry.


----------



## shaff (Jun 15, 2003)

heh uriel, ur running 1 of the games im in, and playing in 2 of the others...

btw guys, i decided just to stick with a simple, human barbarian, the backstory should be pretty interesting, and i will explain how a human became a barbarian in there.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 15, 2003)

Wilphe, That's fine by me. I'm trying to put the feats in a bit of context, hope that works for ya 

Rino, Uriel- got your chars. thanks.

Nearly time for the game to start, hang in there


----------



## shaff (Jun 15, 2003)

Im sooooo sorry guys, i know im holding up the game because my character is at home and i am at a friends house.....   My sincerest appoligies.


----------



## Rino (Jun 15, 2003)

i have to write a background and i still have no clue at all what i'm going to write


----------



## Insight (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm not writing Cain's background or definitely choosing a deity until I get ahold of the FRCS book.  I hope I'm not holding up the game in that regard.  I'm probably going with Clangeddin for the deity though.


----------



## shaff (Jun 16, 2003)

what exactly would u like as a background?  Like everything leading up to how we got to that city?

BTW, what is the city called?


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 17, 2003)

Ok, i've go everyone's chars. The link to the game will be up shortly! 

Backgrounds should be what the character has gone through to level 10 (briefly), how he got key magic items (weapons, armor, wonderous), and why the character has ended up in Daggerdale. The main town in Daggerdale is called Dagger Falls, which is where you'll start. backgrounds can evolve over time so don't worry about changing them later. You might add more detail, etc.

I'm off to start the Intro. Hope you all have fun in the game  !


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 17, 2003)

Ok, the ic thread is up. hope i've got the month right. The plot's afoot.

the game is at http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=946595#post946595


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

ill work on the background this afternoon, buw where would u like me to post it when im done?


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

ill work on the background this afternoon, buw where would u like me to post it when im done?


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

ill work on the background this afternoon, buw where would u like me to post it when im done?


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 18, 2003)

Shove it in the char thread. There's a link at the top of this thread and the ic thread.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 20, 2003)

Spells for the day...

Paladin: Divine favor
Cleric: <0> Detect MagicX2, Detect Poison.
1st:Invisibility to Undead,Divine Favor,Magic Weapon <Domain>


----------



## shaff (Jun 21, 2003)

ok, my background is done.  EVERYONE GO READ IT NOWWWW!!!!  I dunno, i think it is half way decent, i did it in about 3 minutes.... lemme know what u all think.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 21, 2003)

A bit of OOC knowledge- Shein is a lvl7 psychic war. He is yet to be developed fully.


----------



## Insight (Jun 21, 2003)

*Cain's Spells*

Assume Cain has the spells that are listed for him on the Rogue's Gallery thread unless I state otherwise.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 24, 2003)

Apologies for not posting last 2 nights. Had a small issue of a harry potter book to be read.  

Onto the crypts!


----------



## duder (Jun 24, 2003)

I assume there are no more spaces in this game? If there is im all over it


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 24, 2003)

full sorry buddy


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2003)

*Origins Weekend*

I'm going to be out of commission this weekend, so don't be surprised if I don't post anything until early next week.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 29, 2003)

Ahh, etools is finally patched  

I'm working on putting your chars into sheets. Cain and Andrinor are done, I'm working on Astaldo and the others are coming.

Rino, could you please email me the OotBI BaB, Save and special ability progression so I can finish your character?


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 29, 2003)

And here's cain. If you have any problems with the description I have of your char, please tell


----------



## Rino (Jun 30, 2003)

i can't copy from a pdf file but a frend of mine can. i'll ask him to copy into a word doc. so i can sent it to you. you'll have it within 2 days


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 2, 2003)

I have tried posting in the IC thread about eight times now, but no joy, anybody else having similar problems?


----------



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

lemme go check...


----------



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

nope.  Im not having any trouble... we may need Kuro ti make a new IC thread so u can post too.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 2, 2003)

I just tried again and get an error message...


----------



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

if it does it again, try shutting down ur computer and rebooting it.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 3, 2003)

ARGH!


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 3, 2003)

So I can post in one sentance increments?


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 3, 2003)

Should I treat this as a subtle indication to get a Community Supporters Account?


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 3, 2003)

Or are the servers just being screwy?


----------



## shaff (Jul 3, 2003)

maybe its a hint to get more posts....


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 3, 2003)

Hmm. i dunno. you could try posting in meta and getting one of the admins to look at it. is it just that thread or is it in all the playing the game forums?


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 3, 2003)

Unsure, it was doing it for the other game threads, and then it started doing it at another forum I frequent.
Must therefore be something on my end, either my network or my ISP.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 9, 2003)

Discovered it's my ISP. Should be fine now.


----------



## shaff (Jul 10, 2003)

yay!


----------



## shaff (Jul 11, 2003)

Kuroshidaku my game has started, we still need u to post ur character in th Rogues gallery and everyone is waiting on u in the IC thread... the game is called Adventured from Tacnar.


----------



## Insight (Jul 12, 2003)

I've gotten a lot busier in recent weeks, so sorry for the delays in case anyone was waiting on me...

I'll probably only be able to post once a week for the foreseeable future.  If that's too slow for the rest of you, I will bow out.

Insight


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 13, 2003)

That' ok insight. It's up to you whether you continue. I don't mind that much. Thanks for telling me  . I suppose you'll have to see if you can keep up on what's happening. shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Insight (Jul 17, 2003)

I think it's best that I drop out.  I have found that I suddenly have a lot less time for these play by post games, and I would rather you guys use my spot for someone who will be a regular part of the game.

Good luck,

Insight


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 19, 2003)

Rightyo insighy, i'll advertise a new player. btw guys, i'm getting less time now schools started back up again, but i should be able to post most days


----------



## RedStar (Jul 19, 2003)

Room for a newbie?


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 23, 2003)

Sure, glad to have you in. The top post has rules for character creation. If you need help just ask  

Sorry for not posting in the IC thread for so long, will do that now


----------



## RedStar (Jul 23, 2003)

Cool. I've mailed you a charachter. Hope its ok.


----------



## shaff (Jul 24, 2003)

wat type did u make?


----------



## RedStar (Jul 24, 2003)

Since you don't have a wizard I made a Diviner 7/Loremaster 3. I'm still working out a background for him (I was DMing last night so I didn't have the chance), but I have a very good idea how I'm going to play him. Should be fun.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm still around, anybody else?


----------



## shaff (Jul 31, 2003)

im still here....


----------



## Uriel (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm here...


----------



## Rino (Aug 2, 2003)

just got back from vac. so i'm here


----------

